# wahoo gps element for mountain biking?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

what do you think of Wahoo GPS ?

is it compatible for MTB?
Does it show correct route?


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

Picard said:


> what do you think of Wahoo GPS ?
> 
> is it compatible for MTB?
> Does it show correct route?


The Wahoo Elemnt screen is very sharp and easy to see, even in bright sunlight. The maps are from Open Street Map, but they haven't been updated since the unit was first sold. So, any changes to OSM in the last year and a half won't be available on the Elemnt. That may or may not be a concern for you. Also, a big drawback (in my mind, at least) is that the map can't be scrolled currently. You can't see anything beyond the edges of the screen at 2000 ft scale (which provides the most "birds-eye" view).

To their credit, Wahoo has been issuing firmware updates at a far faster pace than Garmin, for instance, so one can hope that the deficiencies will be addressed soon. On the other hand, some users have noted that since all of the buttons on the Elemnt are currently assigned functions and the screen isn't a touch screen (which, actually, I prefer), the scrolling issue seems like a real dilemma.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I purchased the Wahoo Elemnt Bolt two months ago and have been enjoying it. I wanted a device that was smaller than the Elemnt itself but kept the same functionality. The screen is very readable in sunlight. The setup is very easy and simple to change. Updates to Strava and RWGPS are automatic. It is capable of navigation but is not optimized for that function. Check out the Bolt.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there a way to get mountain bike trail maps into the bolt?


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I believe the Bolt uses OSM maps. I map my routes out with Ride With GPS and then load them onto the Bolt. I can see just enough on the map page to know when to turn and if I have gone off track. The Bolt itself cannot do any routing but I think there is a way to make a new route with your phone and then load it up. I tried to do this yesterday and was not successful but I think it was operator error. Still learning.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

So how to you get mtb maps with ride with GPS? I found the trails I want in OSM but sounds like I need ride with GPS to then upload?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ejewels said:


> So how to you get mtb maps with ride with GPS? I found the trails I want in OSM but sounds like I need ride with GPS to then upload?


RWGPS provides instructions, but RWGPS doesn't let you put "maps" onto your GPS. Just defined routes that you plot out. And those only work if the GPS supports a routing or "course" function.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, so I guess I should be asking... how do I get mtb routes on my elemnt bolt? Is it possible?


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I just Googled "how do I get mtb routes on my elemnt bolt" and got pointed to instructions from Wahoo. That would be a good starting point.


----------

